# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  واحسينــــــــــــــاه ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.
.
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين ..
السلام عليك يامعفر الجبين
السلام عليك أيها المدبوح من الوريد الى الوريد
السلام عليك يامسلوب العمامة والردى ..
السلام عليك يا أبا الفضل العباس
ياقطيع الكفين ..
السلام عليكِ يا زينب الكبرى
وعلى أمك فاطمة الزهراء مكسرة الاضلاع
وعلى أبيكِ علي بن أبي طالب
السلام عليكم أئمتي ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
السلام عليك ياحجة الله في أرضة
ياحجة بن الحسن ( روحي لتراب مقدمك الفذاء ) ..
.
.
وها قد أنتهى العام ليأتي عام جديد
عام ختمناه ولانعلم كيف هي صحائف أعمالنا
هل بيضاء لنور أعمالنا أم سوداء لظلمة أعمالنا 
لانعلم كيف هي ..
في كل العالم يستقبلون السنة الجديدة
بفرح وسعادة وأحتفالات تقوم هُنا وهناك
ونحن و في كل سنة 
نستقبلها بحزن وأسى لما صاب إبن بنت سيد المرسلين
نخلع ملابسنا لنرتدي ذلك السواد من أجل مصابك سيدي يا أبا عبدالله
آآآآآآآآآآآه لمصابك سيدي
إني ها هُنا أقف خجلة ممسكة قلمي عاجزة
لا أعلم مالذي سأكتبه في حقك سيدي
فكلماتي وقفت عاجزة عن التزخرف على هذه الاسطر
لاتعلم مالذي ستكتبه 
فلا شي يضاهي مصابك سيدي
مصابك الذي جعل السماء تبكي دماً من أجله ..
.
. 
لازلت أشعر بحرارة تلك الدموع التي كانت تتساقط من عيني أمي
على جسدي وأنا لازلت طفلة صغيرة في المهد
فقد كانت تحتضنني بين أذرعها وتجول بي هُنا وهناك لتستمع لمصابك سيدي
ولتزرع حبك في قلبي وروحي
فكل دمعه كانت تتساقط من عينيها كانت تدخل الى داخل عروقي 
محملة بحروف أسمك
حتى غذى أسمك يجري في عروقي
وكل قطرة دم تحمل وجعاً لمصابك سيدي
.
.
لازلت أتذكر تلك الايام وبعد أن بدأت أفهم مايدور حولي
كنت أفهم ولكن ليس كثيراً
كنت أشعر بحرارة المصاب لكني لم أعي مالذي يحدث تماماً
حتى كبرت وبدأت أفهم وأشعر بكل ماحدث ذلك اليوم
حينها شعرت بأوردة قلبي تتقطع من شدة الالم لمصابك سيدي
إذ كيف كان لهم ذلك القلب الاسود الذي أعانهم على 
فعل مافعلوه بك وبأهل بيتك
وبطفلك عبدالله الراضيع الذي قطع قلبي مصابه ..
.
حتى هذه اللحظة تخنقني العبرة سيدي لا أستطيع أن أكمل 
فمصابكم فطر قلبي ..
.
. 

سيدي من ذو صغر سني وأنا أعشق حروف أسمك
حســــــــــين ..
أربعة حروف كل حرف رسم بداخلي معنى 
لايوصف فكل حرف عزف بقلبي سمفونية حزينه
ليس لها مثيل 
فحائك هي حبي وعشقي لك ياحسين .
وأما سينك فسمعي لا يتلذذ الا بسماع أسمك حبيبي حسين ..
و يائك تعجز يدي عن رسم تلك الحروف على تلك الاوراق
فكل حرف يدمع عيني وقلبي ..
وأختمها بالنون فانت نور عيني ياحسين
لا تصبح دنيايي سعيدة الابذكرك وذكر أهل بيتك ..
حســــــــــــــــــــــــــين 
حســــــــــــــــين
حســين
أسم يدمع قلبي وعيني بمجرد أن أسمعهم يهتفون به
عندما يقصدونك سيدي
فهذا شي فطري فطرت عليه منذ ولادتي
وبات يجري في عروقي
حتى أمست روحي تعشقة وتهتف به في كل حين ..
.
.
.
سيدي أقدم أعتذاري لك فأنا الان لا أستطيع أن أكمل 
كلماتي في حقك فعبرتي تسبقني وتعجزني عن ذلك ..
فلتسامح ضعف كلماتي وقلة تعابيري في حقك
فأنت تستحق أكثر من كل ذلك ..
.
.
كلماتي في سيدي كانت قليلة ولم تفيه حقة
وقد كتبتها الان دون تعديل أو تخطيط مسبق لها
أو ترتيب للآفكار ..
فلتسامحوا ضعف تعبيري ..
.
.
لو قطعوا أرجلنا واليدين 
نأتيك زحفاً سيدي ياحسين ..
ليت الله يحقق لي أملي وبغيتي في زيارتك
والتشرف برؤيتة مرقدك الشريف 
ليت ذلك سيدي ..
كتب الله لنا ولكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته ..
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك ...
عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ..
جعلنا الله واياكم من الباكين النادبين على مصابه ..
آجركم الله بهذا المصاب ..
آجرك الله سيدي يا صاحب العصر والزمان ( روحي لتراب مقدمك الفذاء ) .
أسألكم براءة الذمة 
ولاتنسونا من خالص دعواتكم ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..
همــــ الصمـــت ـــــس ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 

أوجعتِ قلوبنا وهي مُفطرة..مُتقطعة حزناً وأسى... 

مُتزامنة إن شاء الله مع قلب السيدة الزهراء لتواسيه... 
همس... 

اقترحتِ قلوب لاتكاد تهدأ من همها على سيدها الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.. 

دائماً المُتأثر يُأثر في القارئ والسامع... 

وهذا مااتضح لي هنا بين سطورك.. 

غاليتي... 

بإذن ربِ كريم... 

سنبقى معكِ دوماً من الهاتفين... 

لبيـــــــ ياحسين ـــــــك ... 

الصارخين... النادبين..المواسين.. لقلب المصطفى ... 

ولمهجة المرتضى... ولفؤاد الزهراء... 
النادبين 

واحسيناه القتيل.. 

ويامن هو بدماءه غسيل... 


حبيبتي همس.. 

جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى.. 


في الدنيا والآخرة.. 

ورحم الله والديكِ وطيب أنفاسكِ  

على هذه الألحان الشجية... 
في ميزان الأعمال بإذن رب عظيم.. 
اعذري تقصيري.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى... 


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## رنيم الحب

الســــــــــلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين .. 
لقد أبكيتي عيوننا دمـآآ بهذه الكلمات التي دخلت قلوبنا 
فهــــــانحن مقبلون على أيام عاشوراء مجددون العزاء 
لأبي عبد لله مواسون لأمنا فاطمة الزهــــراء وقلوبنا 
أصبحت حمـراء وتلطخت بدماء سيد الشهـداء 
غـــــــــاليتي ..
**همـــــــس الصمت** 
لك كل الشكر على هذه الكلمات التي تقطر حزنآآ وأسى 
ونابعة من قلب طــاهر ونفس تعشق سيدهـــــا 
فلنجدد العزاء ونهتـف بأعلى أصـــــــــواتنا 
.. 
يــــــــــــاحسين .. ياحسيــــــــــــــــن 
لعل أصواتنا تصل الى كــربلاء وتسمعنا صاحبة العزاء فاطمة 
الزهـــراء عليها السلام .. 
جعلنا الله مممن تنا له شفاعة الحسين وثبتنا الله على حب الحسين 
وأهل البيت عليهــــــم السلام 
ودعـــــواتي لك بالتوفيق .. 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..
ولك أرق التحــــــــايا وأعذبها ..
.×.رنيـــــــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## همس الصمت

> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
> 
> ...



 
عظم الله لكِ يازهراء
وعظم الله لكِ الاجر عزيزتي
بهذا المصاب الجلل
الذي أحزننا و أدمى قلوبنا 
جلعنا الله وإياكِ من الباكين على مصابه
ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته ..
الف شكر لكِ دموعه
على هذا التشريف الذي عطر صفحتي
لاحرمني الله من طله جميلة كهذة .
دمتِ موفقة غاليتي ..

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
السلام عليك ياقتيل العبرات لك مني سلام ابداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار
حبيبتي هموسه 
طرحكِ كان رائعاً اشجيت القلوب
بهذه الكلمات المعبره
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
في ميزان حسناتكِ
مأجوره
تحياتي

----------


## نُون

و تضلُ حكاية الطفِ ..
تترنمُ على كل الشفاهـ .. علها تروي بذلك غليل العطاشى حين تذكرهم ،،

همس ..
بوح راقي و جميل ،
بالتوفيق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي همس ،،

دائما حروفك الولائية .. تنسج من قلب محب ..

وتهمس في كلمات ... تنطق بالولاء ..

الف شكر لكِ على هذه الاحرف ..

بوركتي .. والى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

> الســــــــــلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين 
> 
> وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين .. 
> لقد أبكيتي عيوننا دمـآآ بهذه الكلمات التي دخلت قلوبنا 
> فهــــــانحن مقبلون على أيام عاشوراء مجددون العزاء 
> لأبي عبد لله مواسون لأمنا فاطمة الزهــــراء وقلوبنا 
> أصبحت حمـراء وتلطخت بدماء سيد الشهـداء 
> غـــــــــاليتي ..
> **همـــــــس الصمت** 
> ...



 
الشكر لكِ أنتِ عزيزتي على هذا التواجد الجميل
لاحرمني الله من طلة مميزة كهذه
زرقنا الله وإياك في الدنيا زيارتهم
وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية على التشريف الجميل ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
> السلام عليك ياقتيل العبرات لك مني سلام ابداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار
> حبيبتي هموسه 
> طرحكِ كان رائعاً اشجيت القلوب
> بهذه الكلمات المعبره
> ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> في ميزان حسناتكِ
> مأجوره
> تحياتي



موني 
لطلتك المميزة هنا نور يبهرني 
ولكلماتكِ وقع كبير في قلبي
لاحرمني الله هذه الطلة المتميزة أبداً 
ولا هذه الكلمات الرائعة ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
ورزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
بالتوفيق داااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> و تضلُ حكاية الطفِ ..
> 
> تترنمُ على كل الشفاهـ .. علها تروي بذلك غليل العطاشى حين تذكرهم ،، 
> همس ..
> بوح راقي و جميل ،
> 
> بالتوفيق



 
براءة
تواجدكِ في صفحاتي يعجبني دائماً
وكلماتكِ تسعدني كثيراً
لاحرمني الله من نور يشرف صفحتي كهذا التواجد
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
والله يرزقنا وأياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> خيتي همس ،،
> 
> دائما حروفك الولائية .. تنسج من قلب محب ..
> 
> وتهمس في كلمات ... تنطق بالولاء ..
> 
> الف شكر لكِ على هذه الاحرف ..
> ...



 
وعليكم من الله الرحمة والبركة والاكرام
أهلاً بك أخي الكريم
لطالما أسعد لتشريفك متصفحي
لاحرمني الله من نور كهذا ..
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا شفاعتهم وفي الاخرة زيارتهم ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## فدوه لحيدره

كلمات ولائيه .. وحروف طاهره

تشرفت بحب البيت المحمدي ودوام الولاء للبيت العلوي .. وتشرفت بالحب الفاطمي 

حروفكِ غاليتي ..

حملتنا إلى كربلاء وعشنا لحظاتها وآلامها جيلاً بعد جيل ..


كل الشكر لكِ على هذه الأحرف الولائيه ..


ورزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم .. يالله 





أطيب التحايا :

فدوه لحيدره

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

طرح قيم وجميل
يعطيك الله العافيه 
تقبلي مروري 
تحياتي عاشقة الوهم

----------


## همس الصمت

> كلمات ولائيه .. وحروف طاهره
> 
> تشرفت بحب البيت المحمدي ودوام الولاء للبيت العلوي .. وتشرفت بالحب الفاطمي  
> حروفكِ غاليتي .. 
> حملتنا إلى كربلاء وعشنا لحظاتها وآلامها جيلاً بعد جيل .. 
> 
> كل الشكر لكِ على هذه الأحرف الولائيه .. 
> 
> ورزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم .. يالله  
> ...



 
عظم الله لكم الاجر بهذا المصاب
تشرفت كثيراً بهذا التواجد الجميل والمشرف في صفحتي
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم
وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> طرح قيم وجميل
> يعطيك الله العافيه 
> تقبلي مروري 
> تحياتي عاشقة الوهم



 
هلا ومرحبا فيكِ حبيبتي
سعدتُ كثيراً لتواجدكِ في صفحتي
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
وعظم الله لكم الاجر بهذا المصاب العظيم .
ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

نحن عشاقك يا حسين

حبك محفور في قلوبنا وحرارته لن تنطفيء من قلوبنا ابدا

فالسلام عليك يابن رسول الله سلاما مني ابدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

السلام عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة

صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

كلماتك اخيه همس اشعلت  في قلوبنا جمرة الحزن الاليم  التي لاتنطفى على مر الزمان والسنين 


جمعنا الله تعالى تحت قبته في الدنيا
وبلغنا اللهم شفاعته في الآخره

وكتبنا الله معكم من زوار أبا عبدالله في هذا العام وفي كل عام

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أم الحلوين
سعدتُ كثيراً لتعطيركِ متصفحي
بهذا التشريف العطر 
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
ورزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا شفاعتهم وفي الاخرة زيارتهم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## الغدير الحالم

*السلام على الحسين و على علي ابن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين*
*السلام على الهاشميات السلام على الطواهر من بنات المصطفى* 
*أحسنت أختي لك ألف شكر*

----------


## همس الصمت

الف شكر لك خيتي على التشريف الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب 
ورزقنا الله وأياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
وعلى الابطال والشجعان في ارض كربلاء
الحسين دمعة حارقة تشتعل في القلب 
وتنير كل مكان في الدرب 
هو النور الرباني والامام الروحاني والعشق الرباني 
جزيتي خيراً على النبع الرائع 
موفقة بعون لله

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
> وعلى الابطال والشجعان في ارض كربلاء
> الحسين دمعة حارقة تشتعل في القلب 
> وتنير كل مكان في الدرب 
> هو النور الرباني والامام الروحاني والعشق الرباني 
> جزيتي خيراً على النبع الرائع 
> موفقة بعون لله



 
الف شكر لهذا التشريف الجميل
الذي نور متصفحي ..
لاخلا ولاعدم
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير  ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 


*ابنتي* 

*همس الصمت* 

*اسئل الله ان يرزقك زيارتهم  في الدنيا* 

*وشفاعتهم في الآخرة* 

*يعجز قلمي عن التعبير بكلام بعد ان قرأت* 

*ما خطت اناملك وهل هناك ما هو معبر من* 

*كلام  افصح واوضح من كلامك* 

*اشكرك ابنتي  مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى قمر العشيرة ابا الفضل العباس
والسلام على فخر المخدارت زينب عليها السلام
عزيزتي همــــــس,,,
كلماتكِ راائعه مؤثرهــ 
تثير في القلب ألمـاً وحزناً 
فذكر الحسين باقي في قلوبنا مابقينا وبقي الدهر
رزقنا الله وإيـــاكِ في الدنيا زيارته
وفي الاخرة شفاعته
فجعلها الله في ميزان الاعمال
وسلمت الاياادي الطاهره على ماخطته
دمتِ بــود

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  
> 
> *ابنتي*  
> *همس الصمت*  
> *اسئل الله ان يرزقك زيارتهم في الدنيا*  
> *وشفاعتهم في الآخرة*  
> *يعجز قلمي عن التعبير بكلام بعد ان قرأت*  
> ...



 
وأنا بدوري أشكرك والدي العزيز
لتشريف متصفحي بهذا الحضور الكريم 
وبهذه الكلمات العالية في حقي ....
رزقنا الله وأياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين
> وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى قمر العشيرة ابا الفضل العباس
> والسلام على فخر المخدارت زينب عليها السلام
> عزيزتي همــــــس,,,
> كلماتكِ راائعه مؤثرهــ 
> تثير في القلب ألمـاً وحزناً 
> فذكر الحسين باقي في قلوبنا مابقينا وبقي الدهر
> ...



 
تشرف متصفحي بنور تواجدكِ عزيزتي شذى
رزقنا الله وأياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم
وجعل الجنة مثوى الجميع ..
الف شكر لهذا التشريف الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------

